#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Loop a PowerPoint presentation saved as MP4

## thedunna

I created a PowerPoint presentation in 2016 version.  I saved to a flash drive as an MP4 file to play on a TV.  I have a total of 10 slides and I selected it to loop continuously.  When I test play the file from the flash drive it always stops on the final slide.  What am I doing wrong?  I have done this in the past and it has worked perfectly.  I had to update some of the slides and now it will not loop.

----------


## Kirkules

You can "Save As" MPEG-4 Video, just make sure you set your transition times and Set Up Slide Show "Loop continuously until 'Esc".  Test it in on computer (VLC is good) set it to loop.  If it works there, then it might be a setting on your T.V.

----------

